
A new use for McDonald's used cooking oil: 3D printing - gilad
https://www.cnn.com/2020/02/19/business/mcdonalds-oil-3d-printing/index.html
======
blacksqr
According to the paper abstract, the oil is acrylated in a simple one-step
process, then a photoinitiator is added.

